# Wyndham’s Credit Pool help?



## RDB (Dec 19, 2009)

Years past, I’ve put excess points into the RCI exchange bank and paid $189 for each exchange. Pretty straight foreword but not cheap.

This year I’m considering putting them into the Wyndham Credit Pool. Don’t know how to use that benefit. I’ve been reading, but there’s much to read.

It sounds good, but I think there are glitches I should be made aware of.

If I place 2009 points into Wyndham’s Credit Pool, what value do we lose?

Can I use pooled points along with 2010 points?

May pooled points be used for nightly stays or for a partial week stay?

Point me to more reading, please.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 19, 2009)

RDB said:


> If I place 2009 points into Wyndham’s Credit Pool, what value do we lose?
> 
> Can I use pooled points along with 2010 points?
> 
> ...



You should read the directory.  You can not put point into credit pool after the use year start (if you are VIP, you can put it later, but the latest is 9 month for Plantimun VIP) ,  you can not use it for ARP reservation.  You can use for Wyndham internal reservation.  So, all others you will first need to make them cancel point.  And you can only put regular (not cancel) point into credit pool.

Jya-Ning


----------



## RDB (Dec 19, 2009)

So, you are saying 2009 points can not be placed into the pool for later use?

Robert


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Too late for 2009 use points to the credit pool*



RDB said:


> So, you are saying 2009 points can not be placed into the pool for later use?
> 
> Robert



Not at this late date. They would have had to be deposited much earlier in the use cycle. Once they are in the pool they can be used at any time including the current year. But you have to make that call long before now and very close to the start of or prior to the actual start of the use period. It is confusing until you've done it a few times.


----------



## RDB (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds logical...   

Ok, as I thought, I should be pooling our 2010 points now if I don't think we will use them all,   RIGHT?

If I pool some 2010 points now (prior to 31 Dec 09), they may be used within the next 3 years?

What value do pooled points lose?  For example, I see that pooled points cannot be used for cruises,.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 19, 2009)

If you are just a regular owner, NO VIP status, then points must be pooled before the start of the use year.  So if you want to pool 2010 points you have about 10 days to do so.  By depositing them you have 3 years from the date of deposit to use them in Wyndham.  I have deposited points in some years and not other, it just depends on my usage and plans.

2009 points will just poof and disappear on Dec 31, unless you do what you have been doing and deposit them into RCI.  Better way to save them.  Since it costs nothing to deposit into RCI I would take that route now.  If you end up not using them it will still cost you nothing, but you will have the $189  option available via RCI.

I not had any problems using any pool points for any transactions.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 19, 2009)

RDB said:


> Sounds logical...
> 
> Ok, as I thought, I should be pooling our 2010 points now if I don't think we will use them all,   RIGHT?
> 
> ...



Right.  I'm not sure about cruises but they are never a deal in any case (you do better with the deep discounted rates available to anyone on line).


----------



## RDB (Dec 19, 2009)

So ok, I'll dump 2009 points into RCI. 

Now, if I also put all our 2010 points into the Wyndham Credit Pool, what have I lost or gained?

It cost $39 to use the pool.

We get 3 years to use the credit pool points.

Do I still get the 25% VIP points discount when booking within 60 days of checkin?

Do I still get complimentary Guest Certificates?

Rather than Unlimited Housekeeping Credits, I receive one for each 1000 points placed in the pool.
---------------------------------------
Can anyone think of reasons to NOT place points in the pool?


----------



## ausman (Dec 19, 2009)

If a standard VIP member you still receive the 25% reservation discount within 60 days and and the 5 complementary guest certificates and no charge for housekeeping credits.

Reasons to not put in the pool, ARP for some would be the major one but probably not an issue for you now for 2010.


----------



## RDB (Dec 19, 2009)

Does everyone use the pool and I'm missing out? For $39 the points can be pooled and used for 3 years.
I realize there must be credit in the pool to pull any out, but what's the chance of that?


----------



## ausman (Dec 19, 2009)

Pooling is one of the great features of a Wyndham ownership. It enables one to push points forward and then through another way one can bring them back into a current use year.

For an experienced Wyndham owner who is a points are points user, as most are or become, pooling becomes second nature.

The credit pool running dry concept, I've never really wrapped my brain around that. Practically it is not a worry, it rarely happens and if so only for a brief time.

So depending on how you use points, yes you may be missing out by not considering to pool.


----------



## am1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Do pooled points transfer with ownership?


----------



## ausman (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes they do.


----------



## RDB (Dec 20, 2009)

Appreciate the input.

Other than ARP and the $39 fee, why would everyone not put their points into the pool and then work from the pool?
We wouldn't lose points at EOY.

We do several one and two night stays as we drive from place to place and like the idea of the points being discounted within 60 days of checkin.
Are you sure VIPs get discounted points when using pool credits? I have been reading the directory and haven't seen that yet?


----------



## ausman (Dec 20, 2009)

Truthfully, I'm not sure of much of what I respond to.

It is a knowledge base build on my experiences and other peoples experiences as reported, in many instances. For example I'm not a VIP member and do not know first hand of what happens, I do know through forums like this what has been reported .

On that basis, you should get your VIP discount when using credit pooled points.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 20, 2009)

RDB said:


> Other than ARP and the $39 fee, why would everyone not put their points into the pool and then work from the pool?
> We wouldn't lose points at EOY.



Use to be, you can only transfer your regular points, not credit point.  

Plus, it will cost $39 extra.  For people as cheap like me which I have 2 different use years contract, the credit pool is not that much need unless I want to save house keep credit (which usually not happen), or move point for big trip.

If you have EOY, than put in credit pool make much sense.

Jya-Ning


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2009)

Unless I *know* I have a use for them, I routinely pool any remaining regular points in mid/late December.  I figure that the $39 is a small price to pay for the additional flexibility.


----------



## BellaWyn (Dec 22, 2009)

*Credit Pool - Why Not?*



RDB said:


> Other than ARP and the $39 fee, why would everyone not put their points into the pool and then work from the pool?


1. An owner may want to travel to locations where Wyndham does NOT have a resort.  That means exchange deposits with your points.  Experienced owners have been able to put low-deposit points into RCI for weeks exchanges - often back into a Wyndham property.  A 70-77K point deposit has been known to net out a week's stay of 2BR unit or better, which allows them to stretch their points.  

2. Other owners may use their excess points to rent out in order to recover MF's.

3.  Many owners do 1 & 2 above if they can't get their points into the credit pool in time.



RDB said:


> Are you sure VIPs get discounted points when using pool credits?


Yes - we've done it and it works the same as regular use-year points (understanding availability is the key).  Be aware though that when making reservations using points that are coming from both regular use-year AND credit pool points, the system takes the points that will expire FIRST.  Because pooled points have a 3-year window, the system perceives current use-year points as expiring first and will take those before pooled points. You CAN contact a VC and specifically request that you want to use pooled points for a reservation in lieu of current use year. 

Also, definitely canNOT use pool credits for MF's or cruises.  But as previously pointed out, not suggested because of the excessive expense.


----------



## theo (Dec 22, 2009)

*Some different Wyndham "flavors" exist...*



RDB said:


> ....why would everyone not put their points into the pool and then work from the pool?



There are also some (generally older) Wyndham ownerships which were initially purchased as a "fixed week" at a specific facility in a specific unit, but which were later "converted" (either by the original or a subsequent owner --- at significant cost) to Fairshare Plus points (now renamed as Club Wyndham points). In such instances, the underlying deeded week / unit can still be reserved for use (10-13 months in advance), which promptly uses all of the associated points. When bought resale for the right price, location and maintenance fees, such ownerships are (imho) a great value. For someone who primarily wants and intends to use exactly what is on such an underlying deed, "credit pooling" is not really of much interest...

Then again, "credit pooling" is still always an available option to such a "converted fixed week" owner, should that owner want to go somewhere else in the Wyndham system at some other time (...forfeiting their access to their underlying deeded week for (only) that use year from which the associated "points" were credit pooled). The points still have to be credit pooled before the use year even commences, however.

In short, while more recent Wyndham ownerships may be "pure points" ownerships, there are still a number of other different "flavors" of Wyndham ownerships out there, maybe now mostly vestiges of yesteryear (but quite permanent nonetheless). Some such owners (...and I am one such example) have never actually credit pooled points --- and have no imminent plans to do so, until or unless deciding to go somewhere other than where / when the deed specifies. For this frozen Yankee seeking an annual guaranteed desirable, known warm location and very nice, known unit during the depths of winter, there will be no "credit pooling" of the associated "points" anytime soon --- but it will always be an available option...  

Wyndham can be a bit of a challenge, but it can also be fun to try to decipher it. Kudos and thanks to knowledgeable "tutors" here (Jya-Ning, bnoble, et al) who willingly help others to climb the learning curve.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2009)

I routinely pool points if I think there is a chance I will not use up all my points in a given year. 

At VIP Platinum I have a 9 month extension of the pool date, so I don't have to decide until september of the current use year.  About 25-50% of the years I have points left at that time that I don't know there use.  

So I have pooled many times.  I have never run into the situation where points pool runs dry, it has happened in the past, but points were newer and people did not use the pool as much.

My only issue is that when you book a reservation that then requires pooled points, it basically pulls those points into the current use year.  If you cancel that reservation, those points will now expire at the end of the year NOT at the end of the 3 year period.  No a big issue but you need to know that is what happens.

All vip upgrades and point discounts apply.  As basically it pulls the points into the current use year.


----------

